# Recomendaciones Equalizadores Via ICs



## enecumene (May 14, 2007)

Hola Amigos del foro, he estado pensando hacerme un Ecualizador A base de un IC, he pensado utilizar el de 5 Bandas graficas de Sanyo el LA3600, alguien me podria recomendar uno que este probado o que la hayan armado? les agradeceria mucho


----------



## Apollo (May 15, 2007)

Hola enecumene:

Creo que se te pasó revisar los mensajes anteriores...

Que te parece este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/

Saludos


----------



## enecumene (May 15, 2007)

Gracias Apollo ya lo habia visto, pero ese amplificador no usa IC de ecualizacion sino amplificador operacionales, quise embarcarme antes de con IC especificos de ecualizacion como el LA3600 de Sanyo, todos modos gracias por tu tiempo. suerte.


----------



## Apollo (May 15, 2007)

Hola de nuevo 

Perdón, se me pasó ese pequeño detalle del tipo de integrado, lo siento 

En el datasheet del LA3600 viene un pequeño circuito de prueba, podría servirte para comenzar tu diseño, si encuentro otro, te lo dejo aqui.

Saludos


----------



## enecumene (May 15, 2007)

Gracias Apollo, dentro de pronto ire a comprarlo y lo probare luego lo comentare aqui, de nuevo gracias, hasta luego.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 13, 2009)

tengo en mente hacer una EQ ..

http://www.sound.whsites.net/p30a_f6.gif

este esquema es interesante, pero querría poder añadir el control de frecuencia para los graves y agudos como puedes hacer con la banda de medios...

se os ocurre cómo?

un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> tengo en mente hacer una EQ ....
> este esquema es interesante, pero querría poder añadir el control de frecuencia para los graves y agudos como puedes hacer con la banda de medios...


Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/

Es cuestión de recalcular el "Q" de los filtros.

El control de medios y graves de ese esquema NO ajusta rango de frecuencia.
La diferencia en el esquema con el agudos es que estan realizados en base a un "Girador"

Edit:
El ecualizador que ajusta: Rango de frecuencia (Frecuencia central), Ancho de banda efectivo y atenuación, énfasis se llama "Paramétrico"


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 13, 2009)

hola creo que no he entendido bien lo que dices...

con ese enlace que me pones puedo tener un filtro shelving de graves y otro de agudos?...


donde poder variar la frecuencia de cada uno de ellos y ganancia y no una frecuencia fija...?

y a parte tener un control de medios banda, me da igual que tenga una Q fija, pero si se puede selecionar tb perfecto ....pero que también pueda escoger la frecuencia y ganancia...



algo así, pero que pueda variar la frecuencia de los 3 filtros:

http://www.planetoftunes.com/record/re_media/logic_eq.png

y que el shelving de graves que con la ganancia atenue hasta el punto que me sirva también de filtro HP y el agudo de filtro LP en una frecuencia dada.

un saludo y gracias


----------

